# rubberlip pleco



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

I got one today, he's in quarantine right now. Its just a 5 gallon tank that had my cories in it while I was treating for ich. I put them back in the 30 gallon as the ich is gone and everyone looks good now. 

Anyway, he's in the quarantine and I put a blanched piece of zucchini as there is obviously no algae in the little tank. While he's quarantining, are there any specifics I should know about feeding him? I know he's vegetarian, but does he need variety? Should I pick up algae wafers too or can I just give him a variety of veggies to eat?

I already have algae in my 30, on the rocks, gravel and glass.......I haven't cleaned it off in anticipation of the pleco (its not unsightly, there are just a few spots of it). Once he goes in there in a week or two, should I continue with the veggies?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

They will always enjoy veggies and ya gotta remember, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, I would say to provide him with a variety of food!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay! Thanks!


----------



## labrakity (Apr 3, 2006)

You can let him eat some of the algae, and feed him about every 2 days. Catfish also like bogwood in their diet (I know it sounds crazy, but it's true), so if you don't have any it would be a good idea to get some. (Only from your aqurium, not just any random bogwood) Every second day you can feed it an algae wafer of some blanched zuccini, cucumber or lettuce. (My catfish love zuccini best, they also like watermelon occasionally)


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

How long should I leave the food in there? Should I take it out the next day if he hasn't eaten it? I put the zucchini in there yesterday, I don't think he touched it........'Course, its a new environment, he's probably adjusting. Or, maybe he doesn't like it or maybe he doesn't see it......

Tips?


----------



## jeremy242 (Jan 31, 2006)

you just have to be careful with the rubber lips as they don't do well in a warm tank. I have lost two due to this and not knowing. My tank got ick and i jacked the temp up to 85 and that was it for them. But they really only eat algee, at least the ones that i had only ate the algee and not the veggies, that i would put in for my other plecos.


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

How warm is too warm? I want to maybe put one in my new 29 gal (since Bristlenoses are not availible here) but it is a tropical tank so I plan to keep it around 76.... is that ok for one of these guys?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

My rubberlip is a hoghead...... He eats all the veggies that I put in the tank, and thank goodness because I don't have algae (well, I have that brown crap that makes a film sometimes).


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I personally do not quarantine fish at all. And have been very lucky so far. But keeping a rubberlip in a 5 gal should really be only for a short time. If this were me and you got him from Petsmart, I would put him in the main tank now.
Veggies at least 2 times a week in a 29 gal tank.


----------

